# Whats the true weight of a yard



## 08F3506.4L (Jan 7, 2008)

How much is a yard?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

9 cubic feet


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

actually it's 27 c.f. 

but i think he was asking the weigh

that is an easy one to answer you just need to give me more info like what size of rock salt, where was the salt mined at, and what was the EXACT. moisture content?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

A yard is 27 cubic feet lol


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

1 cubic yard = 3 feet x 3 feet x 3 feet = 27 cubic feet.

Now, as for the weight per yard, what is the material?

Here is a link: http://www.reade.com/Particle_Briefings/spec_gra2.html


----------



## 08F3506.4L (Jan 7, 2008)

ROCK SALT sorry for not having more details. The reason I ask is that we bought a new truck and want to know whats the biggest salter we can put on it. Thanks for the help


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I assume you have an 08 F350? You can get a 2 yard salter... maybe a little more, but check your door panel for weight info. A yard is around a ton.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

???? The question was how much does it weigh???? 


2160 pounds per cubic yard (per the Salt Institute)


----------



## jkowal (Oct 23, 2006)

*Weight of a yard is about 1 ton*

27 cu ft x 75lbs/cu ft = 2025 lbs

ton = 2000 lbs
yard = 2025 lbs

salt can have a different wight depending on moisture and/or other parts


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I prefer buying by the yard because you often do a little better due to heaping piles.


----------



## 08F3506.4L (Jan 7, 2008)

yes i have a 08 f 350 but we just traded in our 06 for a 08 f450 with a flat bed. I belive it can hold something like 9300 lbs.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I wonder how many times a year this is asked, in a new post ?
A yard of salt varys by how wet is is. 
Any were from 1300#--1800#, so a ton is way off.
Dont forget to account for the spreader in your calculations.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Besides the weight of the salt spreader itself I think you also need to consider the weight of the body your putting on the truck also (flatbed, etc.)
I believe 2000/yd is actually very close. I usually get around 3000 lbs in my salt dogg and it says in the literature that it holds 1.45 cu. yds.
As stated above there will be a considerable diff. depending on moisture content, particle size, what day of the week you load it, what phase the moon is in etc. etc.!!!!(well maybe not, but you know what I mean)


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

we have fund out that since putting dry bagged salt in the vbox hopper, that with this real dry salt (even as fine as it is), that a pallet (2400#) is REAL close to two yards. This gives us an idea of just how much difference the moisture content can make.


----------



## jkowal (Oct 23, 2006)

*yards vs tons*

Wow that just baffles me, never heard anything that far off. let me try....

2400 lbs (pallet weight) / 75 lbs (cubic foot) = 32 cubic ft

32 cubic ft / 27 cubic ft (in a yard) = 1.1 yards

I believe the calculation should be more like this...


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

It is probably the 75 lbs. per cubic ft. theory where it goes wrong and so far off. Maybe true for for solid salt or some densities of granule, but not here. I am willing to bet that 75 lbs. of real dry salt is more than a cubic ft.. If we take an 80# bag for instance, which is only a hair more than 75 lbs., I am confident that there is well more than the cubic ft. there...especially when poured and not compacted.


----------



## prostock07 (Dec 6, 2007)

let me try

4-5 guys that know they're right + everybody else being wrong = 10-12 posts and i still don't know

most guys up here run upto 2 yard hoppers in thier 3/4 ton and up to 3 yards on thier flatbed duellies.weight wise i don't want to get involved


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Maybe I'll need to take pictures of the vbox in the back of the pickup (Airflo stainless), and how many bags we put into it before and after. lol


----------



## WhiteOut1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

Actually we just did this today.... took an empty mason dump....weighed it.... put 2 yards of corse salt in to it ....weighed it again..... took the tare weight and to everyones surprise, it was over 5500 pounds of salt.... that means that each yard was 2750 pounds, wet salt, dry salt, corse salt, fine, salt, impureitites, there are so many varibles, one may never know how much a yard of any given kind of salt weighs on any given day.... GOOD LUCK


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sand is 2500-2800# per yd. depending on moisture.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I have a 2 yard salt dogg.
We have been using baged salt to finish the season.
70- 50#ers struck. Thats 1750#'s a yard for dry rock salt.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have seen regular salt,magic salt, and salted sand well over their ''reported'' weights so to be smart if you allow 20% over you should be fine for whatever your concern is---suspension,tires,DOT,etc.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

You said you have 9300 lb payload on your 450, that doesn't include bed (500lbs), fuel (500 lbs), plow (1000 lbs), salter unit (600 lbs), operator & misc (500 lbs). By my math your left with about 6200 lbs, I would buy a 3 yd unit. As for actual weigh, good luck it probably varies 500 lbs/yard due to measuring, moisture, treatment, etc. Funny thing is how many contractors bill it out "per ton", & how many have a scale to calculate that charge (none that I know of), it is a issue I have in our industry.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*eock salt and sand puzzles etc.*



08F3506.4L;531026 said:


> How much is a yard?


OK dry rock salt with out anti-caking solution is 92 pounds per cubic foot screened to 30 mesh-not including the shale that ends up in it as the mines are taking the salt all the way to the rock roof to maintain mine roof stabilty.

Solar salt and rock salt in an exposed stock pile will weigh more of course.

The form fill and seal bags of solar salt or rock salt are are 50 pounds and two thirds of a cubic foot and a 40 by 48 pallet will have no more than fifty bags on them as a rule.

So its a simple case of tomatoe or tomato, potato or potatoe; and no I do not want to overload my ride and break the suspension.

You should not be overloading a vehicle anyway.

The problem is simply one of mass as the vehicle is top heavy due to the design of the spreader hence the v configuration of the spreader box making it more unstable in turns as the weight is concentrated at the top of the hopper and has no where else to go.

leon

ussmileyflag:salute:

Coming soon to a truck near you the last salt and sand spreader you will ever need and the best way for deicing.

wait for it .


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*mastadon*



tuney443;765896 said:


> I have seen regular salt,magic salt, and salted sand well over their ''reported'' weights so to be smart if you allow 20% over you should be fine for whatever your concern is---suspension,tires,DOT,etc.


The Museum Of The Earth:
1259 Trumansburg Road Roote 96 North
Ithaca, New york 
14850

607-273-6623

The Museum of the earth is:

The proud owner of a twin well semi open loop geothermal heating and cooling system that is 1550 feet deep with a defective heating and cooling system since it is pumping salt water brine rather than sweet water.

The minute the wells were fractured to expose the well water to the temperature of the surrounding rock for heating and cooling the salt was exposed.

Two New York State DEC certified well drillers including myself told the Museum director not to drill that deeply as the salt is near the surface at 900 feet.

Dr Warren Allman wanted to copy the two wells drilled for the Foundation House in New York City, New York and numerous other wells used for geothermal heating and cooling drilled to that depth, but we do not have the luxury of a huge deep bed layer of granite covering the Burrough of Manhattan or exposed rock in Boston.
=================================================================

NO!, I told you not, repeat not to stick you finger in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Arab proverb: When the dog barks the caravan moves-no, not the minivan silly!


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

leon;765948 said:


> The Museum Of The Earth:
> 1259 Trumansburg Road Roote 96 North
> Ithaca, New york
> 14850
> ...


Huh? No, really, doesn't that belong in the geothermal forum?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*whoopps*



Ipushsnow;766231 said:


> Huh? No, really, doesn't that belong in the geothermal forum?


sorry posted it on the wrong section of plowsite- I ment post it on the section where the gentleman was talking about the new york mastadon and the museum of the earth 0:waving::


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

timmy1;765676 said:


> Sand is 2500-2800# per yd. depending on moisture.


yeah i would know this now lol, i told one of my crew guys to go get 5 yards of sand one day, not thinking i meant tons..

10k was the max for our 14k trailer, well 9900ish actually.

5 yards was more like almost 14k just in sand in the 14k trailer... it was sorta wet too  Hes like damn the truck felt mad heavy pulling that back lol. 3.73 gear 6.0L diesel, exhaust and it did feel heavy.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

leon;766273 said:


> sorry posted it on the wrong section of plowsite- I ment post it on the section where the gentleman was talking about the new york mastadon and the museum of the earth 0:waving::


Uum Leon--I wasn't talking about neither,you brought it up,it's just part of my profile,that's all.I also take exception to you knocking Warren Allman on a public forum like this. I have great respect for the man-worked with him for 5 months in 2000.When my scout troop and I visited the museum last Winter the building sure felt warm to me so I guess that salty water does work.There's always 2 sides to every story.


----------



## evertonyardcare (Apr 4, 2007)

ahun ahun yep yep close to a tun based on what and how wet


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*material weight!*

Just build yourselves a 12" by 12" box with a bottom and fill it with whatever it is that you use in your area. Then weigh that product multiplyed by 27 and you have the per yard weight of whatever. quite simple.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Like some have said the moisture will vary. But 1 cy/1ton is close enough for estimating.
We haul 20 tons in a 18cy box and it's full so that's a 1.1 ratio.
And it's clearlane treated salt.


----------

